# Clorox bottle



## username1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Found this old duraglas clorox bottle a long time ago. It has a metal/plastic cap, and I would like to know about when it is from and how much it is worth. Thanks!


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 6, 2014)

It's from around the 50's and not worth much.  5 to 10 bucks maybe. That's one of the first I ever dug and still have it !   Mitch


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2014)

I dig them all the time & leave them behind in the dump. Maybe worth $1.00 at most. Just my opinion, No insult intended. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2014)

I find Fleecy White and Roman bleach-brand bottles. Never have I yet found a Clorox. They're still unique. These all would have once had a paper label I do believe.


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 6, 2014)

That's what they have on them in the junk stores around here. Then the next time I go they are gone ! Go figure !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd love to see original labels. The Roman-brand bleach bottles with the handles are my favorite among bleaches.


----------



## username1 (Dec 6, 2014)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> It's from around the 50's and not worth much. 5 to 10 bucks maybe. That's one of the first I ever dug and still have it ! Mitch


Sweet! Mine too.


----------



## username1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I find Fleecy White and Roman bleach-brand bottles. Never have I yet found a Clorox. They're still unique. These all would have once had a paper label I do believe.


Hmm. I didn't really think they were unique, but that's great news to me. I did more research, and this specific bottle is from 1945. That year is quite sentimental to me, as I am a large fan of WW2.


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 6, 2014)

Well if any of you want some of these and other sizes of Clorox for $1 each plus shipping, I'll bring a bunch home next time we hit our one dump.  Just PM me how many you want.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

most of the younger people on these sit only remember the white plastic bottles. this 1950s containers look ancient . I still remember them wane I was a kid at the stores . It's trash to me.


----------



## LC (Dec 7, 2014)

I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A DUMP WITH A LARGE NUMBER OF THEM LAYING ON TOP OF GROUND , CAN'T GET ON THAT PROPERTY ANYMORE THOUGH . I BROUGHT SOME OF THEM HOME YEARS AGO  THOUGHT THEY WERE NEAT AT THAT TIME . I THINK THEY ARE ALL GONE NOW EXCEPT FOR THE CORK TOP ONES , I THINK THEY ARE WORTH HAVING AT LEAST ONE . THEY HAD A HARD RUBBER CORK IN THEM WITH CLOROX EMBOSSED ON THE TOP OT THE STOPPER .


----------



## logueb (Dec 8, 2014)

I remember those clorox bottles back in the day.  My Mom always washed clothes on Saturday mornings on the back porch with a Speed Queen washing machine and three wash tubs full of water ( one especially for clorox) that had to be hand drawn from the well by my brother and me.  All this during the Lone Ranger and The Cisco Kid Sat morning TV shows.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a fish named the Frisco Kid... lol.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 10, 2014)

Ah Bill , those were the days, I remember our speed queen washer well, it had such a fast spin cycle that you had to stop it all the time and rearrange the clothes in it, or it would walk across the floor and unplug itself or jam up against the wall, my dad finally bolted it to the back porch floor to keep it in check! and the Roy Rodgers, Lone ranger, and Cisco kid in black and white!  life sure was simpler back then........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2014)

We had a trap on the first floor that dropped to a table in the basement by the washer.I know, no relevance but it was cool. []


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 14, 2014)

Man, you guys are old!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 14, 2014)

David, I'm the oldest-- 148. []


----------



## logueb (Dec 18, 2014)

Spirit Bear, If you want to see all the variations of the clorox bottles and labels, just Google "vintage clorox bottles" and click on  "images" instead of the web. I always liked the half gallon and gallon jugs with the little handle.Buster


----------



## jk666 (Oct 3, 2016)

https://www.thecloroxcompany.com/who-we-are/our-heritage/bottle-guide/


----------

